#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-08
<cprofitt> The Who is butchering their own songs...
<cprofitt> they are not as bad as the Stones were... but perhaps the NFL should get some 'current' musicians to do the half-time show
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> yeah, like Ricky Martin or maybe George Micheal
<IdleOne> jump into the 80's at least
<cjohnston> cprofitt: they dont want to have any more 'incidents'
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-11
<Vantrax> Good morning all
<cjohnston> howdy
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-13
<Boots32M> anyone with experience using usb drive to run ubuntu?
<Boots32M> unetbootin seems to have failed me
<leoquant> <Boots32M> this not a support channel
<leoquant> for support: #ubuntu, or #ubuntu-beginners
<Boots32M> kk
<cjohnston> mornin
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-14
<Boots32M> noob having trouble with ubuntu here
<Boots32M> anyone know how to change nameserver in terminal
<Boots32M> I forgot what to type
<doctormo> Boots32M: This isn't a support channel, you might like to try #ubuntu-signpost or #ubuntu-your-country
<Boots32M> thx:)
#ubuntu-learning 2017-02-08
<binegra> Hi! I am a beginner in the world of linux. Could you recommend me an ubuntu-based distribution that would work well on a 10+ years old laptop (core2duo, 2 gigs of ram)? I know there is lubuntu for example, but it's hmm, too plain on it's own, in other words it's fucking ugly. No hates towards it though, I know my choices are limited.
<binegra> On the other hand, have any of you experienced that phenomena, when you type a certain key on your notebook's keyboard, there are 2 or more other characters appearing as well along with that it is supposed to appear? This is a hungarian keyboard, so it has a different set then the standard us keyboard, but it still printing numerous characters by one keystroke even setted to english. Guess it's a hardware failure?
